# anyone catching some fish?? post up!



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Caught 3 cobias on Sunday 38#, 28# and 22#'s. Sorry no pics.


----------



## RampageXT123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually I haven't been fishing yet, but I hopefully I'll be out fishing this weekend!


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1318863

2.5lb smallmouth


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1318865

last summer


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am heading out to do some large mouth fishing over spring break next week when I dont have to work. Hopefully the water is warmed up a little by then (today was about 40 degrees)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice fish! they are bitin!!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

no pics but i caught 35 largies 10 over 12 (by a hair) ive caught 44 this year cant wait till first tournament


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Caugh a bream today....


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

yea bitein good down here in east tn small mouth and crap and cats ill put a pic of he carp i got yesterday
View attachment 1318879

here it is


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> no pics but i caught 35 largies 10 over 12 (by a hair) ive caught 44 this year cant wait till first tournament


your talking inches right??


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

We have been slaying the bass here in Iowa. Also the crappie and bluegill are biting good. They have been biting on tubes, flukes, and 7ft crankbaits.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

rigginuts said:


> Caught 3 cobias on Sunday 38#, 28# and 22#'s. Sorry no pics.


 Where do you fish out of?


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

crappie and bass are bitin really good in MO now. i caught a little over 20 crappie and 11 bass. biggest bass was about 4 lbs


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome fish guys! Hopefully I can get out soon


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

No pics but they are startin to move up the creek. Caught 7 Saturday and 16 sunday with 5 keepers. All catfish. The carp were also swimmin up the creek, wish I had a bowfishin set up I would get a ton!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

beartruth211624 said:


> View attachment 1318863
> 
> 2.5lb smallmouth


Does that happen to be dale Hollow? i looked at ur catfish pic and seen that blue water


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

yea ben i mean inches


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Caught 9 catfish this year. 5 lb being the biggest


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> yea ben i mean inches


okay.. I was gonna say... I would be down in Ohio bass fishin if it meant I had to live like a hobo! haha


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Caught 40 bass a couple of days ago, including this 5.8 pounder.


----------



## bigbuckboy12 (Jan 26, 2012)

Some walleyes here and there. But the thing im focusing on is bowfishin the carp. Took my buddy out Saturday and Sunday and saw many carp but i didnt have my bow witch is gettin sent and should bere here in a day or two. But my buddy couldnt hit any of them.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

caught 53 in 3 hours tonight


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dang josh!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya They were biting good before the storm


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been catching striped bass like crazy on top water lures lately! Good old SUPER SPOOK!


----------

